# Fireworks would be legal in Massachusetts under ballot law



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Fireworks would be legal in Massachusetts under ballot law

Consumer fireworks could be legalized in Massachusetts under a proposed 2016 ballot measure.

http://www.wcvb.com/news/fireworks-would-be-legal-in-massachusetts-under-ballot-law/34714944


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Why not ?
If they can legalize weed why not fireworks


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Crime reduction strategy? It's harder for the thugs to shoot or stab each other if they are missing hands.


----------

